# Protecting your rod...



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

What do you guys use for protecting/transporting your rods?

I was looking at a hard plastic case from Plano at Gander Mountain the other day for $85-90, telescoping to over 7ft, holds 4 rods/reels rigged up, some small storage in it. Of course now I can't remember the model name and can't find it online (even on Gander's website lol), but does anybody have any experience with it?

I'd prefer a hard plastic case that doesn't require taking the reels off after every use, than say just a regular tube but there's not much to choose from, the Plano being one of the only ones I've found. 1 piece rods makes the search harder. Either way, wrapping my rods in a blanket to go fishing isn't cutting it anymore lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## one100grand (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you looking for something to transport rods for long distances/travel or something more for to and from the lake/pond/river?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought a pro locker in 1996 and it is still holding up. Check it out. https://www.prolockeroutdoors.com/#!shop/productsstackergalleryv20=0


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

We like to travel a lot and fish random spots along the way so a lot of the times the rods get brought with and just thrown in the back of the truck, but then I get sketched out to stop anywhere else (stores, etc, for worry of theft). Or when we have the boat and all the gear it's a tight fit and I always feel like something is going to smash them on the way to the lake. I have a regular cab Ford Ranger, so putting 7ft, 1 piece rods in the cab, is impossible.

I liked the plano case because it does hold 4 rods, it's lockable, and I'm sure I could easily put a bike chain or something similar on it so I could chain it into the back of the truck, or to the boat to try and deter thieves. I know nothing will stop someone that's determined with enough time, but it would be better than nothing. 

I do like the prolocker muskiemike, but it seems like it would be harder to deter theft.


----------



## mikejames (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw that coming ^


----------



## mikejames (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm sure quite a few did, but I had to do it. Just couldn't help myself


----------



## one100grand (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry for the slow response, I completely forgot about this thread. I was going to suggest buying yourself a good-sized (maybe 3-4") piece of PVC and putting a cap on one end for protection. Then you get an old bag/backpack you've got laying about to place the butt ends of the reels in it; I've got a friend who has carried his gear like that in his truck for years. When you look at the gear in the back, it's camouflaged nicely and just looks like a crummy old backpack and a piece of PVC. I'll see if I can get a picture soon of what this looks like as a finished product, it's a pretty nice way to avert thieves. I know it's not the fanciest way to go about doing things, but it does provide you a lot of protection against rods getting smashed or stolen.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 10, 2013)

Trojans. But mikejames beat me to it.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331759#p331759 said:


> one100grand » 10 Oct 2013, 10:07[/url]"]Sorry for the slow response, I completely forgot about this thread. I was going to suggest buying yourself a good-sized (maybe 3-4") piece of PVC and putting a cap on one end for protection. Then you get an old bag/backpack you've got laying about to place the butt ends of the reels in it; I've got a friend who has carried his gear like that in his truck for years. When you look at the gear in the back, it's camouflaged nicely and just looks like a crummy old backpack and a piece of PVC. I'll see if I can get a picture soon of what this looks like as a finished product, it's a pretty nice way to avert thieves. I know it's not the fanciest way to go about doing things, but it does provide you a lot of protection against rods getting smashed or stolen.



That's a really good idea, I just might do that. Thanks!

And here's a pic of the 44"/22+# Northern Pike I caught the other day, just cuz I'm proud and wanna show it off :LOL2:


----------

